# Home anodised mag 2D - Orange



## monkeyboy (Jun 15, 2011)

Here is my home anodised 2D maglite. I though it would be an interesting project as there is no 2D mag in orange as far as I know. I've seen 3D and 2AA but not 2D. I'm quite pleased with the way it turned out although there are a couple of minor blemishes which you can't see in the pictures.











Here is the orange in between a stock red and copper mag.


----------



## ljw2k (Jun 15, 2011)

Looks Sweet mate and did you do it yourself or have it done elsewhere.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks, yeah I did it myself. I bought the all the chemicals and power supply etc. from here in the UK. Probably works out quite a bit more expensive than getting it professionally done but now I have the ability to do more lights. I'd be quite interested to try out a finned mag.


----------



## tx101 (Jun 15, 2011)

Does this involve using acid ?
If it does Im not even going to try it. Knowing my ham fisted approach, I'll probably
burn the house down 

Will you be offering an anodizing service ?

I fancy having a Mag 4C in orange or one of my SF M6s in black


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi tx

There are a few corrosive chemicals involved but nothing really poisonous. Some noxious fumes are given off though so I do it outdoors.
Stripping the ano requires Sodium Hydroxide
de-smut - Nitric acid
Anodising - Sulphuric acid
My high school chemistry lessons have finally come in useful.

I won't be offering an ano service due to the high probability of me screwing up someone's nice M6 or spy 007! Also I haven't been well for a while so don't really have the energy. Might offer some mags for sale in the future though but I'll have to see how things go.


----------



## 350xfire (Jun 15, 2011)

Excellent home job... What voltage and current did you use? Water temp? Details please.
Thanks


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jun 15, 2011)

That looks sweet!


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 16, 2011)

350xfire said:


> Excellent home job... What voltage and current did you use? Water temp? Details please.
> Thanks



I bought an anodising kit and made a few modifications to accommodate a maglite. 
Type II anodise is quite forgiving with the temperature range (unlike HAIII). Anywhere between 15 and 25C is fine for the anodising stage. It does heat up quite a bit, so next time I'll try a putting the container in a cooling water bath. Dyeing was done at ~45C. The current required depends on the surface area of the aluminium. I used ~10A for a mag 2D. I don't have a current controlled power supply so had to constantly adjust the voltage. It started off around 16V and gradually reduced to 11V as the sulphuric acid cleans the lead cathodes. The power supply I used is rated to 12A 30V max.

I'd say that the most important stage in obtaining a good finish is polishing after the NaOH stripping. Anodising does not cover up imperfections in the aluminium so the surface finish before is the same as it will be afterwards. Go through all of the stages and use distilled water to make up the solutions. Rinse thoroughly between stages.

1) Degreasing - washing up liquid and hot water.
2) Sodium Hydroxide stripping - I used 250g of solid NaOH in 5L of water. It's good for about 1-2 mag 2D's then needs to be replaced.
3) Polishing with brasso
4) De-smut and de-ox. I'm not sure what this solution is but it contains nitric acid.
5) Anodising. Sulphuric acid, lead cathodes, keep under 25C. I built a custom aluminium anodising rack for the maglite.
6) Dyeing
7) Sealing. Boil in solution with "GP anoseal" (I have no idea what it contains)
8) Polish with car wax.
9) re-strip electrical contacts.

I haven't worked out any of the concentrations in mol/l. Just made up the solutions as instructed in the kit.


----------



## ljw2k (Jun 16, 2011)

You ave made a cracking job of it mate and the best thing about it is that you have done it yourself and now you can stand back and say ..WOW i done that ........Well Done.


----------



## easilyled (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice burnt orange colour.
So, in theory, you could anodize other metals such as Ti?


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 16, 2011)

easilyled said:


> So, in theory, you could anodize other metals such as Ti?


 
I haven't read up on it but I think Ti requires a different process with different chemicals


----------



## The_Police (Jun 16, 2011)

That is a nice-looking orange color. I like it!


----------



## will (Jun 16, 2011)

Here is a site that explains the anodize process http://www.focuser.com/anodize.html 

A few comments: 
De Smuting removes the other materials on the surface of the aluminum. Different aluminum alloys have different amounts of other elements mixed in - everything from 2024 to 7075

Polishing - I use a buffing wheel with white jewelers rouge. Depending on the initial finish, I have a small lathe that I use 1200 wet or dry to first remove any machine marks or scratches. Then it is to the buffing wheel to get a mirror like finish. The buffing setup I have is simple - The wheel goes into an electric drill which I have mounted in a vise. The only gotcha with the jewelers rouge is that it leaves a waxy residue. I remove that with kerosene, then a hot bath with soap and water. 

great job with the orange...


----------



## las3r (Jun 16, 2011)

is there a vid that shows the steps to do this......and where did u buy your kit ?


----------



## hron61 (Jun 17, 2011)

i'll take it!!!
please put me on the list for one when you decide to release one in 2d flavor. love that color. great job!!!


----------



## will (Jun 17, 2011)

One other item to consider is the use of masking. I know that shops use this to cover any areas that don't get anodized. I have heard there are different types, some are easy to remove, others not so easy....


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for comments guys.

@las3r 
I got the kit and dye from here. They are a UK company so I doubt they will ship overseas due to the nature of the chemicals. The kit is designed for smaller items so I had to improvise with containers and the anodising rack. An adequate power supply is also very important. I'm sure there are plenty of US companies that offer a similar kit too. I don't know of any good video guides, I just learned by googling really.
Do be careful if you decide to have a go yourself as some of the chemicals can cause nasty burns.

@hron61 
I probably won't take an interest list but I'll let you know if I ever get round to selling them. (If I remember that is!) 

@will
Masking is actually something I haven't been able to find out much about. I think a lot of anodisers keep it a secret. It would certainly be useful for the spring contact. Do you have any good links? thanks.


----------



## will (Jun 17, 2011)

monkeyboy said:


> @will
> Masking is actually something I haven't been able to find out much about. I think a lot of anodisers keep it a secret. It would certainly be useful for the spring contact. Do you have any good links? thanks.



I don't have any links - The information I mentioned I got second hand. I would think it is some kind of rubber like material that sulphuric acid would not eat through...


----------



## DFiorentino (Jun 17, 2011)

I vaguely recall someone using "dip" products similar to this...

-DF


----------



## HooNz (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice Orange!


----------



## hron61 (Jun 18, 2011)

monkeyboy said:


> Thanks for comments guys.
> 
> @las3r
> I got the kit and dye from here. They are a UK company so I doubt they will ship overseas due to the nature of the chemicals. The kit is designed for smaller items so I had to improvise with containers and the anodising rack. An adequate power supply is also very important. I'm sure there are plenty of US companies that offer a similar kit too. I don't know of any good video guides, I just learned by googling really.
> ...




thanks monkeyboy. maybe ill send you a pm now and again to refresh yer memory, lol. just cant get over how nice and orange it is. fine job indeed. maglite missed the boat on that one.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 18, 2011)

DFiorentino said:


> I vaguely recall someone using "dip" products similar to this...
> 
> -DF


 
Interesting link. I wonder how easily it peels off? Could be useful for multi coloured lights


----------



## ljw2k (Jun 18, 2011)

You don't work for B&Q do you or Easy Jet


----------



## tx101 (Jun 19, 2011)

I know PTFE is impervious to sulphuric acid so could plumbers PTFE tape
be used as a mask ?
The only problem I see is whether you can apply the PTFE tape so that the 
acid does not leak under the tape.


----------



## Al Combs (Jun 19, 2011)

That's a very nice job. Something I always meant to try.


----------



## revs (Jun 19, 2011)

I had thought of trying it myself to anodize a paintball marker and found a link with basic instructions. Never got around to it but still have the link saved. Paintball Anodize This is probably the most basic anodizing instructions I have found. It uses fabric dye to achieve the colors. RIT dye in the US.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 19, 2011)

tx101 said:


> I know PTFE is impervious to sulphuric acid so could plumbers PTFE tape
> be used as a mask ?
> The only problem I see is whether you can apply the PTFE tape so that the
> acid does not leak under the tape.


 
It could work for outer threads if it's wrapped tightly enough I suppose. Good thing about PTFE tape is that it doesn't contain adhesive that would dissolve and foul the anodise solution.


----------



## 350xfire (Jun 19, 2011)

There is a brush-on masking agent that professionals use. I have also heard of electrical tape being used.


----------



## Lampyris noctiluca (Jun 19, 2011)

Did a quick search and it seems that you can use plain old candle wax!!! Just dip threads into molten wax or paint on a design etc.

Great work Monkeyboy, love the colour


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for suggestions, I'll probably just stick with re-stripping for now.







This is a picture of 2 mags after stripping and polishing next to a stock silver mag. The appearance becomes more matt after anodising and looks similar to the stock silver.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 22, 2011)

My new fivemega host just got the orange treatment 











It's the gift that keeps on giving


----------



## CKOD (Jun 22, 2011)

Dangit, stop that, youre gonna end making me want to some anodizing too. 

How was doing the head? Did it take the dye evenly in the fins/heatsink area? I know in deep slots like that, current density can vary, and deep in the slot may not be as thick on the anodizing as the outside surface etc...


I have 2 FM hosts, and wouldnt mind doing the heads on both of them, and maybe the body on one.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 22, 2011)

Surprisingly, the finned area turned out perfectly. I was expecting imperfections from trapped air bubbles etc. but that didn't happen. It's hard to see into the fins anyway but the colour seems to be the same to my eyes.


----------



## speedywheelz123 (Jul 25, 2011)

I want one!


----------



## wquiles (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## Icarus (Jul 19, 2012)

:wow:... very nice!!! I love the orange color! :twothumbs


----------



## jmpaul320 (Jul 19, 2012)

:rock:


----------



## gamezawy (Sep 29, 2013)

monkeyboy said:


> Thanks for suggestions, I'll probably just stick with re-stripping for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how did you do that how did you removed the anodising ???


----------

